# Alexa can be stubborn



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I was reading about John Wayne's yacht this evening, and wondered where John Wayne was born. So I had the following exchange with Alexa:

*Alexa, where was John Wayne born?*

John Wayne was born in Winterset.

*Alexa, where is Winterset?*

Winterset is in Madison County.

*Alexa, what state is Winterset in?*

Winterset is in the US State of Iowa.

I thought The Duke was born in Iowa, and all I really wanted was confirmation! But she even managed to put off saying "Iowa" to the end of the sentence in her answer! Argh!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

any one who knows "bridges of madison county" knows winterset is in iowa...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I could have told you faster...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Chick movie!  Arrrgghhh!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I could have googled it faster.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, if you don't count the time to go get a device on which to Google.  If your phone is in hand, yeah.  I like that I can ask stuff while I'm sewing or cooking or eating, etc.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, Bridges of Madison County.  Both my parents are from NE Iowa.  First place they lived after marrying was Des Moines.  I would have thought Alexa would have told you Winterset, IOWA.  That's what is in the IMDB which Amazon owns.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We've started using some of the smart home options and have Phillips Hue bulbs in the light fixture on the landing in the stairwell. For some reason she doesn't like
*Alexa, turn on Landing*
She works more reliably when you say 
*Alexa, turn Landing on*

And that's really weird because any of the other areas will work find either way you say the sentence. I think she doesn't really like the word landing but I'm too stubborn to change the name because that's where the light fixture is located...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I developed a habit of asking what time it is, and for the first few months, I'd just ask *Alexa, time* and get my answer. Then some subtle change was made in her programming, and she just goes "boop" when I say that. But she will respond to *Alexa, what time?*

Tempermental and quirky, she is.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

you should have asked her what state he was born in, not where he was born!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Tempermental and quirky, she is.....


Yeah...they should have given Echo an Alex. Wait... then he would have just pretended not to hear us or promise to get to it later


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Asking for certain music can be extremely frustrating.  Have to ask using certain words in a certain order -- sometimes?  I got so frustrated once I said, "Alexa, you're stupid."  She replied, "That's not nice."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I developed a habit of asking what time it is, and for the first few months, I'd just ask *Alexa, time* and get my answer. Then some subtle change was made in her programming, and she just goes "boop" when I say that. But she will respond to *Alexa, what time?*
> 
> Tempermental and quirky, she is.....


She'll also respond to *Alexa, Time is* but I got the same response as you to *Alexa, Time*. She will give you the weather report, though, if you say *Alexa, Temperature* or *Alexa, Weather*

By the way, I turned on "Things to Try" in my NewsBrief. Today, she advised us that we could ask her about movies playing nearby and she'd help us find a good one. "You're on your own for the candy and popcorn, though." 

Betsy


----------

